# Styrofoam Mating Nucs



## Aspera (Aug 1, 2005)

My workplace receives an enormous number of very expensive packages shipped in small, 2-3 inch thick styrofoam containers with tight fitting styrofoam lids. While working, I was thinking about bees (what else?) and it occurred to me that these might be converted into mating nucs, rather than being converted into garbage. Does anyone have any suggestions as to how this could be done? I know that I need some type of robber screen, ventilation, feed container and top bars. Has anyone tried this before?


----------



## Focus on Bees (Mar 6, 2006)

never tried it but sounds like it could work. Maybe you could cut the inside out to make enough room for the bees. They should be easy to work with. good luck!!


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

It doesnt need a robber screen, just a small hole.


----------



## BjornBee (Feb 7, 2003)

Hal, define "enormous".

Then let me know how many I can get from you.

You might need to make modified frames like baby nucs have, but my money is on them being a very viable option. Send me one, and i'll let you now how it goes...


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>Does anyone have any suggestions as to how this could be done? I know that I need some type of robber screen, ventilation, feed container and top bars. Has anyone tried this before?

I would cut the corner off of a one by to make a triangle 3/4" by 3/4" by 1" and use that for top bars. I'd cut notches into the styrofoam to hold them (somewhere between 1 1/4" to 1 3/8" apart). That way you don't need frames. Make an entrance somewhere. You can feed on the bottom of the hive.


----------



## Dan Williamson (Apr 6, 2004)

After your done shipping Bjorn a piece of that enormous pile... I'd love to have some too! LOL  

I can't see why your idea wouldn't work just fine.


----------



## Albert (Nov 12, 2006)

*Cooler Nucs*

Hey guys!

Glad we are back online!!!

I found coolers that are two six packs tall, with angled sides that will make fantastic Mating Nucs. They are $2.99 at the super market. They come with a plastic button and a bit of rope to make a handle. The polystyrene is thickened at the handle attachment points and forms a ledge. I drilled a 1/2 inch hole right under the ledge.

I made the top bars for the mating nuc. First I cut a 2X4 into 5/8th inch thick strips, and trimmed it to 1 ¼ inch width. I set the blade to about ¼ inch depth and ripped a groove down the center length of the bar. 

The tricky part was cutting them to the proper length. The cooler has a small ledge inside, midway down the box. The wall angle is 3 degrees as measured with an angle finder. I cut it to fit by trial and error and basically nibbled it down to fit. Next I turned them on their sides and cut a 3/16th inch deep by 1 inch wide dado about 1 inch from both ends. Now the bees have a space to access each frame from above and both ends.

I took some comb that I have been saving, and with a scalpel, cut a 4 inch long by three inch tall piece of it. I trimmed the top two or three cell rows off of it leaving only the foundation. The scraps of wax were rolled into a piece of spaghetti and stuffed into the groove in the top bars. Using a micro torch I melted the wax in the groove, and paying close attention to the Housel position of each chunk of comb, I slipped the foundation into the groove and let it cool.

I marked the frames front and back, inside and outside so I can keep track of the mini-frames as I move or inspect them.

Now if I could only find my digital camera I could take a few pics to ellucidate.

You could do the same by cutting out a ledge for your frames. 

There are a few things that need to be done to make the cooler nuc better. A good coat of paint will help protect it. A hole saw used to drill in at an upwards angle will cut a cleaner hole and make it even more weatherproof. A slot about 3/8th of an inch high and the width of the cooler needs to be made and a piece of screen glued in place for ventilation. A piece of screen folded accordion style can be put on the bottom so syrup can be poured right on the floor, through a funnel and tube to make it easy. Last, a cover needs to be made to keep it weatherproof.

Oh, and it helps if you got a queen and some bees to put in...

Albert


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>these might be converted into mating nucs, rather than being converted into garbage. 

My guess is you can sell them as they are.


----------



## Aspera (Aug 1, 2005)

The inner size is too small for reuse in the general populous. They usually measure something like 8"x8"x10" and contain a bit of dry ice and a golf pencil sized tube of antibody or some biological product. I'm interested in the top bars approach because I don't think that it will be practical to make/use mini langs with a proper beespace. Maybe i could use wooden dowels for top "bars".

Micheal, I'm not certain what you meant by cutting the corner off, but I like the idea otherwise. My idea was to drill, or melt an entrance hole, and a larger opening on the back (to be screened). I'm concerned that the top bars or frames might get propolized to the lid. Feeding seems less challenging. maybe this could be done be done with a small cup or by pouring syrup into the bottom.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>I'm not certain what you meant by cutting the corner off

If you set a table saw at 45 degrees and run a board through to just cut a triangle you get a 3/4" by 3/4" by 1" triangle. From this you cut the bars.


----------



## mobees (Jul 26, 2004)

*Mating Muc*

The Betterbee Styrafoam nucs are high density. The packing boxes are low
density. I tried some I got from work and the bees can really tear the edges and the ants will tunnel unpainted. I have a few ant farms in some of them.


----------

